# New belt, a little head and VHS tapes



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

heres a few recents...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

First up, I broke a timing belt on my bike.


----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

I had three bent valves, so I decided to do a valve job on both heads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

I missed nearly two months of riding season, but it’s done

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

Someone mentioned VHS tapes?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

Here’s a specifically sized VHS tape shelf.


----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

A little color

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

And some finish

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 28, 2019)

Brink said:


> I missed nearly two months of riding season, but it’s done
> 
> View attachment 170939


Did you have any extra parts???............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Did you have any extra parts???............ Jerry (in Tucson)



No. I never do


----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Did you have any extra parts???............ Jerry (in Tucson)



Leftover parts means I’m unemployed

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2019)

I dig diesels, I have diesel fuel in my veins. 
The wing is a beauty too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 30, 2019)

I missed this thread originally Brink; sorry about the belt man........ugh. I need to do the valve job on my 76, fogs for mosquitos right now, and my 75 in the avatar, well, i just need to settle down, focus, and make it a priority. It needs to go back to my nephew; the bike was owned by my brother and I traded him for it. Now that he is gone, it needs to go to his youngest son.

What tractor model is that red engine sitting in? Red means Farmall (looking at the engine/compartment, just seems old enough to not be IH but I could easily be wrong on that one) but always curious. I also have a JD G, 1950 model that needs the same as the 75 Wing. Married pretty again instead of rich...........she refuses to let me retire and waste my days in the garage yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> I missed this thread originally Brink; sorry about the belt man........ugh. I need to do the valve job on my 76, fogs for mosquitos right now, and my 75 in the avatar, well, i just need to settle down, focus, and make it a priority. It needs to go back to my nephew; the bike was owned by my brother and I traded him for it. Now that he is gone, it needs to go to his youngest son.
> 
> What tractor model is that red engine sitting in? Red means Farmall (looking at the engine/compartment, just seems old enough to not be IH but I could easily be wrong on that one) but always curious. I also have a JD G, 1950 model that needs the same as the 75 Wing. Married pretty again instead of rich...........she refuses to let me retire and waste my days in the garage yet.



That’s a ford 871 engine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

Brink said:


> That’s a ford 871 engine

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Good looking old Ford Brink! 

What was the old girl rated for horsepower; about 35hp?


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Good looking old Ford Brink!
> 
> What was the old girl rated for horsepower; about 35hp?



I think 55 hp gross, 45 hp pto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 30, 2019)

Wow, that is cool. Don’t believe I have seen this model. Nice horsepower for that size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Not sure why I didn't think to simply look it up earlier... You were pretty close! 

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/6/6/1667-ford-871.html 


Should anyone ever need specs on a tractor, if you just Google the tractor followed by specs, i.e. Ford 871 specs, Google will 99% of the time pop up a Tractor Data page on it. Lots of interesting information on each model there as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 3, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I dig diesels, I have diesel fuel in my veins.
> The wing is a beauty too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 15, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I dig diesels, I have diesel fuel in my veins.



That could be a very serious medical condition.
@DKMD what do you think of that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 15, 2019)

Brink said:


> That could be a very serious medical condition.
> @DKMD what do you think of that?



Just means he’s tough to get started when it’s cold..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Sep 15, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Just means he’s tough to get started when it’s cold..



I didn’t think of that, ether.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

